# Osram Delux Mini - WHERE?



## Zelandeth (Jan 31, 2003)

I found this on Chris M's site http://torchreviews.net/osrammini.htm (Hope he doesn't mind me posting that link), and I've decided I want one. Have been looking for a nice "pocket sized" flourescent lamp for a while (standard ones do, but with 4 AAs and the normal shape, they're heavy and too easy to drop.) And it's different to what I usually see - that's a very good reason to get one for me...

However, I can't find one anywhere. Screwfix site came back negative (though it's that hard to navigate, I'm hardly surprised). Osram's site also seems to be less use than a flat alkaline battery. can someone please help me find this thing someplace...

(A very puzzled) Zel.


----------



## Brock (Jan 31, 2003)

I don't know where to get one either, but if I can get it online let me know so I can order one


----------



## Zelandeth (Jan 31, 2003)

Why didn't I think of it earlier? Will email Chris tomorrow...He's got one (or more) so obviously knows where the elusive source for these lights is.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Jan 31, 2003)

WHERE?!?!?!? HERE!!! I was selling some under the RadioShack name. I have three. Want to get some?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=8;t=001600#000000


----------



## Chris M. (Feb 1, 2003)

Please feel free to post links into the Torch Reviews Site - the more publicity, the better



. I only ask that links from web sites go to the front entry page so I can keep track of who`s linking to me, if I ever have to make any changes that they need to know about.

--

Screwfix still have the Osram Mini, but they list it as "Tradesman`s Pocket Torch", it costs a penny short of £6 and the order code is D11148. Look in the lighting>torches section and you should find it.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 1, 2003)

I have one I´m willing to trade and can get more easily if interest is high for those - there also is a slightly larger version with a 2AA PR base halogen bulb in the unit as well for longer throw.

Klaus


----------



## Zelandeth (Feb 1, 2003)

Logicnerd, Klaus, how much would you be asking for one?

I'll probably just get one from Screwfix now I've found the page though (Thanks Chris), as then I can cheat and stick it on my parents credit card, and if things go as they usually do, they'll forget about the fact that I owe them that for a few months...devious tactic, but it usually works. Only 59 days however until I can finally get a cheque book - and life gets a lot simpler...at least when buying things.

----

Klaus, not sure if this is related to the device you were speaking of there, but I have another flourescent/incan combination light here, runs on 4AA's, has one of those bulbs with a built in lens (the type of which I cannot remember, uses a standard 5" flourescent tube however, I can get pics if anyone's curious.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 1, 2003)

Zel,

no matter how we do it - and as long as I don´t want to subsidize you - going with your parents CC will definetly be cheaper for you - so I better leave the subsidize to them.

Klaus


----------



## logicnerd411 (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by Zelandeth:
> *Logicnerd, Klaus, how much would you be asking for one?
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">IF you don't get one, I would be willing to trade.


----------



## Zelandeth (Feb 3, 2003)

Right, ordered one from Screwfix, should arrive tomorrow. I'll post my first impressions as soon as I've had a chance to "test" (OK, fancy word for play with) the unit. Direct URL to the page on Screwfix Direct is...

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?ts=10345&id=11148

Not sure how much use that is to those of you outside the UK, but it's a start at least.

Now the worst part...the long waiting for a new light to arrive.

(Good day yesterday...POWER CUT! Actually had an excuse to go around all evening and night with a flashlight...without everyone looking at me as if I'd lost my mind.)


----------



## Zelandeth (Feb 5, 2003)

OK, a day late, but it finally arrived.

Well worth buying I'd say, darn bright little beast of a thing for its size. 

Tiny as well, feel nice in the hand, and with the addition of a couple of self-adhesive velcro pads, will fit just about anywhere.

I think I might have to get a couple more - basically because my mother's already tried to snaffle this one twice, and I've only had it a day!

Thanks Chris for pointing out what I think will be a very useful light, and everyone else for your help.


----------



## Chris M. (Feb 6, 2003)

No probs, I`m happy to help. Glad you like it - they`re great little lights. Don`t drop it though, I broke one like that and several others here have similar stories, however I`ve also dropped one bought more recently and it`s just fine, so maybe they`re a bit beefed up inside now...?

If you get any more, tell them the Torch Reviews Site sent you


----------



## Zelandeth (Feb 6, 2003)

Having already dismantled it (Had to look didn't I?) I think I've probably a simple enough preventative measure. The base of the tube (end by the power switch) is basically hanging lose for the most part. I took a piece of foam (like that you find TVs and things packed in), and cut two pieces to fit around both sides of the tube there, where the tube passes through the barrier between the reflector compartment and the base of the case. Basically meaning that the tube can't come into contact with anything hard. We're talking very thin bits of foam here, but it looks to me as though it is the sort of thing that should have been fitted, rather than a potentially fragile glass tube sitting against plastic.

Well, I've already got two more folks off to buy them - one of whom is an engineer with Bell Security incidentally, who thought it was a heck of a lot better idea than struggling to juggle a narrowbeam flashlight in one hand or put it somewhere to roll away. Other guy runs our local pub, he thought they seemed an excellent thing to have a few of sitting behind the bar for the event of a powercut.


----------



## Zelandeth (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, proved its worth today. Lighting failure during a univeristy lecture, certainly more handy than most keychain lights when you actually want to find your way out of a tricky place like halfway down a row of seats in an audotorium. Nice even flood, bright enough for me and about 20 people around me to see by.

Glad I took it with me now.


----------

